

People testing NGINX - pibefision
http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en-us&q=welcome+to+nginx&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8

======
aston
You should change the link to put it in quotes, out of fairness. Less exciting
then, though.

